# Hop % going from extract to all grain.



## Collab Bros (5/6/15)

Hey guys, 

I know there are a few posts regarding this already, I am aware of hop utilisation increasing with bigger boils etc. However from the results im getting on Brewersfriend, things don't really match up. 

I've just recently begun BIAB whilst building my Herms system. I was an extract brewer before that and have made all my own recipes. 

Now when changing them to AG, My ibus are through the roof. So, naturally I adjust the hop additions to match the Extract ibus, however. The beers are lacking hop flavours and bitterness hugely now (biab). Whereas with extract they were pretty hoppy. 

So, do I just ignore Brewersfriend Calcs? Stick with the original hop additions and brew away, see how my results end up? Or is there a definite answer on how much to reduce my additions by? 

Cheers all!


----------



## pcmfisher (5/6/15)

I would just use the same amount of hops as you did with extract small boils. From my experience the difference is not as big as stated.

Also for my taste I can get way more bitterness into a small 5ltr boil than the 25-30 ibu for the full volume that is theoretically possible.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (5/6/15)

Weather its bought extract or your own extract from grain the hop additions/ratio's to malt should be the same.
Sounds like some parameters are'nt matched in the software somehow and you've adjusted hop additions when you shouldn't have.
Trials and errors can be anywhere including using the software.
I'm finding lots of variables too. Like beers turning out much higher OG's lower FG's, higher abv's sometimes lower.
Find myself having to adjust the grain gravity potentials in each different brew to get a more accurate IBU result of the finished beer.
The joys and wonders of armature brewing. I'm sure it can happen in more professional brewing too.
I rarely get a brew match all the estimates of the software.


----------



## Collab Bros (5/6/15)

Alright, thanks guys! 

I'll just whack em in as original recipe calls and go from there. Cheers!


----------



## hoppy2B (5/6/15)

If you are boiling a larger volume it will take longer to cool than a much smaller volume. This will result in your hops sitting in hotter wort for a longer period of time with an associated rise in alpha acid isomerization. Higher IBU will reduce your ability to perceive hop flavours, but heat is also meant to kill the flavour of hops to some degree. This could mean that your beers actually do have less hop flavour due to the fact your hops have been sitting in hot water for longer.

A simple solution might be to make all your hop additions 15 to 20 minutes later.


----------

